# I have to kill my curiosity.



## dwilk (Apr 8, 2012)

I have no idea why this is bothering me so bad, but I'm really curious about some of these guys' live PA setups. 

I see set-ups with 8 rack cases and 6-10 power amps in each one to power the system. How are these guys splitting the power THAT many times? Unless I'm missing something (I'm positive I am.) the OhM rating would rip everything to shreds. And on top of that; What is the point of doing something like this?

Please someone cure my curiosity while I take a break from googling and start eating Pizza Hut pasta.

edit* http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/16232d1322064686-image06.jpg
Pic related. How is that being powered off of one mixer?


----------



## robare99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's mine, all my speakers are passive except my subs (LS800p's)

Top to bottom:

Unity U15P processor (crossover)
IPR3000 - 830W @ 4ohms/channel for my Unity15 FOH Cabinets

Elite Processor (crossover for my B&C-Rig, unused with my A-Rig)
IPR1600 - 300W @ 8 ohms/ channel for 2 YX15 monitors

2 - IPR1600's - 300W @ 8 ohms/ channel for 4 YX12 monitors

If you have individual monitor mixes, each speaker needs its own amp channel.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 10, 2012)

dwilk said:


> I have no idea why this is bothering me so bad, but I'm really curious about some of these guys' live PA setups.
> 
> I see set-ups with 8 rack cases and 6-10 power amps in each one to power the system. How are these guys splitting the power THAT many times? Unless I'm missing something (I'm positive I am.) the OhM rating would rip everything to shreds. And on top of that; What is the point of doing something like this?
> 
> ...



Crossovers. Below 90Hz to the subs. 4 sets of stereo subs.

Multiple Line Array speakers. Usually powered individually.

Multiple Monitors...


That's easy to do. I've just been Stage Managing at a Folk Festival and the main stage had that many amps easily... at a FOLK festival... (granted the room fit 3000 people easily)


----------

